# Please help with web easy pro 7 question.



## ashley marie (Sep 27, 2009)

I am using Web Easy Pro 7 and everything is going along great, but when I went and previewed the site so far, my links were underlined but I don't want them underlined. I have tried to find where I can edit the script of what I have created so far. I really need help if anyone knows how to do this Please please please help me.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you want to do this completely manually, you will have to find the files you wish to edit. There should be .html files and one or more .css files. Open the .css file(s) in Notepad and add the following line:

a {text-decoration: none}

If there is already an "a" defined, you can add text-decoration: none to the end of the last attribute; make sure there is a semicolon and then a space before text-decoration: none.

_The more I hear about this program, the less I like it._


----------



## ashley marie (Sep 27, 2009)

ok so do i insert that just anywhere in notepad and does it have to have the < > symbols around it and that kind of thing also? This program is very much so being a pain in the butt but it is allowing me to create it exactly how i want it except for the underlining. Where I originally started with adobe dreamweaver and it wouldnt let me make layers where i needed to. So maybe if you have a way of doing that then i will switch back to that.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You can't find a file with a .css extension? This is most peculiar, but of no real consequence. In every .htm or .html file, there should be an internal style sheet of this form:
<style type="text/css">
<!-- CSS in here -->
</style>

Add the following lines to this: 

```
a: {text-decoration: none}
a:link {text-decoration: none}
a:hover {text-decoration: none}
a:visited {text-decoration: none}
```
If there's none of the above already available for you, then use this:

```
<style type="text/css">
a: {text-decoration: none}
a:link {text-decoration: none}
a:hover {text-decoration: none}
a:visited {text-decoration: none}
</style>
```
Good luck, and if you have any questions please post back.


----------



## ShannonS (Aug 19, 2009)

If you shadow the what is linked, they will not be underlined. How simple is that?

If you view your inspector, in the list is "shadow", click on the item you have linked, then click on shadow, click display shadow, opacity, slide all the way to the right. This solves the underline. Hope this helps.


----------

